# Anela the blind kitten with epilepsy



## isapokepsi

Hello,
My name is Isabelle, I'm currently fostering a 6 month old kitten, her name is Anela (that means angel in hawaiian) who happens to be blind and suffers from seizures. I know, I got myself into lots of fun 
I didn't know she was blind when I picked her up at the shelter where she would have been euthanized as she was considered under-aged (she was not weighing 2 pounds and they don't keep those under 2 pounds). We noticed that she was blind right away when we got home with her. The seizures starting happening a month later, when she was about 3 month old.
She has been seen by 2 neurologists, several vets, is now on medication, phenobarbital, an anti-convulsant to control the seizures.
I have tried to find a home for her, but with no result so far. 
She is a super sweet girl, and has an amazing spirit. 
At that point I have the feeling we are going to have to keep her, the inquiries I got for her were either people that would not have been the right home, or a potentially perfect home who after sleeping on it decided not to adopt the little girl.
We have 4 cats of our own, and 4 fosters right now (not including Anela).
It is a lot, especially since Anela requires a lot of attention and some daily care. 
She takes her meds twice a day, and she needs someone who is home a lot.
Like I said, at that point we are ready to keep her if needed. We are totally commited to our cats and fosters, and there is no way we would take her back to the shelter to have her euthanized, that would be only for our owm comfort and to make our life easy. She is a happy and healthy kitty and deserves to live a happy long life, loved by people.
I was hoping to be able to find someone who would be willing to help us care for her when we are going away. I cannot have my regular pet-sitter care for her, she comes twice a day, am and pm, and that would not be enough for a cat like Anela, if she had a seizure, I would want her to be in a home where there are people there at night at least.
Anela lives in the Santa Cruz area on the Central Coast in California.
Let me know if you have some ideas, tips, or advice on how to help me with her. I would really appreciate it.
Isabelle.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Isabelle you are an angel for taking on this blind kitty with all it challenges. Our TNR group has a kitten who now is up for adoption who sounds simular to your kitten. Except it isnt blind. This kitten almost died so many times. I just knew it wasnt going to make it thru the night so many times. Then it barely could walk. Then it walked wonky like it had a nuerological disorder. It had trouble eating. It had trouble standing up. On and on it went. The vet didnt think it would ever be normal. 

Our director of our group named it Spirit. This little girl fought for her life and pulled thru. She gained weight after months and months of nursing her along. She walks fine now. Shes a bit small but she beat the odds and is fine. 

Maybe your little girl will come around when she gains more weight? Her system matures more? You just never know. 

There are people whod take on a cat like yours but they are few and far between. But they are out there. Keep the faith. 

I have two blind kitties we have up for adoption. We have them on Petfinders, put up flyers at the vet offices, managed to get two article in our local newspaper, put up posters about them at our tabling events promoting TNR. A friend made out business card size write ups with photo and phone number on them so when we talk with someone we can give them the card so they have our phone number. 

Some cats we have adopted out we will provide the meds if the people can give them a great home. That might be a possiblity to sweeten the pot. Maybe someone would love to have her but cant afford the medication and that would make it possible.

My blind kitties will go with a trust fund at the vets cuz so many generous people donated to them specifically.

There is a wonderful book that just came out. Homers Odyssey _How I learned about love and life with a blind wonder cat_ by Gwen Cooper. Its such an encouraging book. 

Im sending your way energy and prayers that this kitten finds the perfect home. Again, Im so impressed with you and your devotion to this kitten. I totally know how much work a cat like this demands. You are an awesome human being

Spirit Now!


----------



## isapokepsi

Thank you for your response.
I'm glad to hear that Spirit is doing very well, she looks like a very normal happy healthy kitten to me on the picture.
Anela besides the seizures is doing perfectly well, no other neurological damage, she does not have coordination issues, the neurologist was very impressed at how well coordinated she is. They had her do some tests and she passed them with high honors. Anela has never had any growing issues and has always gain weight steadily. She is not behind in term of size or weight, she is completely normal. Except for the seizures ! The blindness is not even an issue for her, she runs in the house like if she is not blind.
It is just the seizures that when not controled, and when more than 2 in a 24h period, can wipe her out totaly and us as well. Now we have learned and became educated, we have some valium on hand at home if a cluster of seizure is to happen, but we had quite a few trips to the er at first 
The meds (phenobarbital) should help, and it does, but she still has some breakthrough seizures.
So it is more about finding someone who is fine having a cat who has seizure, and who is ready to witness that and care for Anela when she is on a rough road.
I thought about creating a fund for her to help pay for the cost of her care (meds plus tests every year for the liver), but I would be somehow worried to have a person adopt her who cannot afford her vet care. 
Thank you for the recommendation of the book, I will be sure to check it out.
Thank you also for your kind words and nice thoughts. We sure appreciate all the help, even energy and prayers.
I know there are a few people out there, but yes they are few of them.
I was just hoping to be able to find her a great loving home, because we are already maxed out with cats in our little house (8). But I would never turn my back on her, so it will be either a great great responsible home, or our home 
Isabelle.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

http://www.blindcatrescue.com/

I know this doesnt address the siezures but thought youd enjoy reading about this sanctuary in North Carolina. 

There is also another site that takes on cats with special needs called Tabbys Place in New Jersey. http://www.tabbysplace.org/ They all inspire me and comfort me that special needs cats are being helped and valued!

These are my girls on Petfinder
Shirley http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14350096

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displa ... d=14350459

Here a video of my girls too. Can you tell Im in love with them! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWrCQ085ons

I would love to keep posted on your little angel. 

Merry


----------



## isapokepsi

Hello Merry,
Thank you for the tips. I had checked the blind rescue website in North Carolina (I actually e-mailed them and they responded to me nicely but with not much help, I was hoping maybe they could put Anela on their website as she is already on petwithdisabilities.org), and I have been on the other one, Tabbyplace, but getting Anela into a rescue organization is not an option for me. It is either I find her a great commited home or we keep her.
Thanks for the link to your girls. Are they your own cats or fosters ?
I have 4 cats of my own, and I love them dearly, but I have found myself surprisingly totally attached to all my fosters, and it has always been hard to let them go when adopted. You should see my husband and I when one of them gets adopted, we cry like babies.
I feel good when I know it is a very good home and when I know they are in great hands, but still. A bond has been formed during the fostering, and that bond is stronger than I thought. As for Anela, taking care of a special need pet is very demanding but so rewarding as well.
Hope all is well for you. Isabelle and Anela.


----------



## isapokepsi

Hello again Merry,
Obviously I did not read your post correctly 
I did not realize that in the second post you were talking about the same girls as in the first post.
Thank you so much to you too for taking care of these girls and for fostering. So you totally understand me as we are doing the same thing.
If we have to keep Anela we would probably not be able to foster anymore, she is a very special need cat. if she was only blind, then it would not be a big issue and she would have been adopted long ago, she would have need only an indoor only home and loving people just like a regular cat. People that would not have changed their furniture every month 
I'm glad that little girl is pretty easy going because we have some major issues in the bedroom and we have to remove everything in it (we will be sleeping in the living-room for a while), remove carpet, and even replace the walls... So talk about change for a blind kitten, but I know she won't be bothered too much, she does not seem to have a big problem with that, because she is still young and is pretty easy, she does not mind.
But with the seizures, it is another story to get her adopted. It has been almost 10 days since the last seizure and the increase in the phenobarbital dose. I also give her some rescue remedy and another thing for the brain to help.
I am keeping my fingers crossed, but I know there will be more seizures as she continues to grow. As long as she does not have clusters and severe ones, she will be fine.
I haven't looked at the video of the girls yet, but I will.
I checked petfinder, and they are really cute. I should put Anela on petfinder as well, she is on 3 websites already. And maybe a video would be a good idea as well.
I'm so glad there are people like you and me helping animals in need.
Isabelle.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Im very fortunate because Ive had so much help with the blind girls. Esp my neighbors who happen to be the ultimate cat whisperers. They have spent hours upon hours socializing, loving, medicating, nuturing, promoting Laverne & Shirley and their sister White Soxs. So many people have stepped forward wanted to help by giving food, money, reduced surgery by two of the vets in my area. A friend got them in the newspaper. My cat whisperer friends took loads of pictures and the video. Everyone who meets them falls in love with them. They are an inspiration. I couldnt of done this by myself. But that is the case with all animal rescue. Everyone plays a part in making each animals life count and makes a difference for them. Each effort goes a long ways. 

We were talking this morning about your Anela. We were wondering if you have ever given her Compusure Liquid by Vetri Science? It has helped calm and even out several of my fosters when they get stressed. Might help with all the changes in the house. For me the Composure has been even more effective than the Spirit Essence drops Ive used. I was a Doubting Thomas when my vet wanted me to try it but it produced immediate results! It cheaper on line than from a vet office. 

Ive never dealt with siezures.What brings on the siezures? Do the vets know? Does it happen when she is excited or stressed?

Sounds like youve cover alot of bases getting Anela name out there. If your not with a rescue contact one and ask them to list Anela on their Petfinder. Weve adopted a fair amount of cats off of our Petfinders. Its great exposure. Weve listed cats for people on our petfinders who needed the help too.

Merry


----------



## BerniesHouse

Handicappets.com has a forum for adoption and also forums discussing different types of handicaps in animals. I belong to that forum as well. I would recommend you go there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

BerniesHouse said:


> Handicappets.com has a forum for adoption and also forums discussing different types of handicaps in animals. I belong to that forum as well. I would recommend you go there.


Thanks for sharing that. I went and took a look. Im going to read thru the blind cat posts. Its hard to find info on handicaped cats. The dog community is far more proactive.


----------

